# Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

*Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*

Hi zusammen

Japanischen Forschern ist es gelungen, Biotreibstoff aus Algen herzustellen genauer gesagt aus Euglena. Es wächst mit Photosynthese und damit produziert es eine Art Fett in seinem Inneren und genau dies wird für die Herstellung des Treibstoffes benötigt.

Es wird bereits als Biotreibstoff eingesetzt aber erst jetzt kann man grosse Mengen davon herstellen, das Ziel ist, auch Flugezeuge damit betanken zu können. Doch im Moment gibt es noch keinen Treibstoff aus Euglena für Flugezeuge, die Forscher arbeiten noch daran.

Noch besser, Euglena produziert keinen CO2 im Gegensatzt zu den Fossilen Treibstoffen und man braucht keine grossen Landflächen um den Treibstoff herzustellen.  Die Forscher können es eigentlich überall herstellen, sie brauchen ausser der Ausrüstung gerade mal ein passendes Becken, es soll sogar in der Wüste möglich sein.

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Quelle: Japanische Staatswebseite.

Video des YT Channels des Premierministers





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HRkCHQArNQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



---------------------------

Ich finde es eine gute Idee mit den Algen, die Japaner kennen Algen z.B. aus ihrem Essen wie Sushi schon lange.  Die Frage ist natürlich, der Preis, ich besitze zwar kein Auto aber bis Benzin und Diesel komplett durch den Algentreibstoff ersetzt werden dürfte es noch eine Weile dauern. Elektroautos sind ebenfalls im kommen und da wird es einen Konkurrenzkampf geben, was nachher wirklich besser für die Umwelt ist...


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*

Zu was bitte schön, wird das ganze denn dann verbrannt, wenn nicht zu CO2?

Der einzige CO2-freie Treibstoff ist H2.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige LandfÃ¤chen zu benÃ¶tigen*



> Zu was bitte schÃ¶n, wird das ganze denn dann verbrannt, wenn nicht zu CO2?


 das co2 was freigesetzt wird, wurde vorher gebunden, wie bei bÃ¤umen etc.

edit: es gibt aber auch arten welche ohne co2 auskommen. auf jeden fall ein interessantes thema, zumal algen ja mittlerweile zu einem echten problem werden, wenn man sich ihrer so entledigen kÃ¶nnte wÃ¤re es ne winwin-situation.



> Geht auch: Wachstum ohne Sonne und CO2
> 
> CO2 als Kohlenstoffquelle kann allerdings bei einigen Algenarten auch durch andere Verbindungen ersetzt werden. Diese Algen kÃ¶nnen organische Verbindungen wie z.B. Glukose verstoffwechseln und damit regelrecht â€žgefÃ¼ttertâ€œ werden. In diesem Prozess wird auch keine Sonne benÃ¶tigt, da keine Photosynthese stattfindet. Es gibt einige Unternehmen, die Ã¼ber diese sogenannte â€žheterotrophe Zuchtâ€œ, Biomasse, Wertstoffe oder Biosprit aus Algen gewinnen wollen.



quelle:Brauchen Algen tatsachlich nur Sonne, CO2 und Wasser? | AlgaeObserver


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



> CO2 als Kohlenstoffquelle kann allerdings bei einigen Algenarten auch durch andere Verbindungen ersetzt werden. Diese Algen können organische Verbindungen wie z.B. Glukose verstoffwechseln und damit regelrecht „gefüttert“ werden. In diesem Prozess wird auch keine Sonne benötigt, da keine Photosynthese stattfindet. Es gibt einige Unternehmen, die über diese sogenannte „heterotrophe Zucht“, Biomasse, Wertstoffe oder Biosprit aus Algen gewinnen wollen.



Und woraus besteht Glukose? Die wird genauso zu CO2 umgesetzt und wurde vorher von Pflanzen aus CO2 gebunden. Da ist eben einfach nur ein Schritt mehr dazwischen, bevor das ganze zu einem Cellulosegerüst aufgebaut wird.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



> Und woraus besteht Glukose? Die wird genauso zu CO2 umgesetzt und wurde vorher von Pflanzen aus CO2 gebunden. Da ist eben einfach nur ein Schritt mehr dazwischen, bevor das ganze zu einem Cellulosegerüst aufgebaut wird.



dann versteh ich dein problem nicht die co2-bilanz bleibt doch in jedem falle neutral.

wenn ich ein baum verbrenne setzt er die masse an co2 frei die er laufe des lebens gebunden hat, genauso wie bei fossilen treibstoffen. dabei besteht jedoch das problem, das dies bereits vor ein paar jährchen passierte und die freisetzung wesentlich schneller vonstatten geht als das binden.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


 Geballtes Unwissen.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zu was bitte schön, wird das ganze denn dann verbrannt, wenn nicht zu CO2?
> 
> Der einzige CO2-freie Treibstoff ist H2.


Tja, was dabei hinten rauskommt weiss ich auch nicht und wird weder im Video noch auf der Webseite genannt.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Geballtes Unwissen.



Dann klär uns doch bitte auf mit deinem Wissen über dieses Thema


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



sinchilla schrieb:


> dann versteh ich dein problem nicht



Weil damit diese Aussage einfach falsch ist:


> Euglena produziert keinen CO2 im Gegensatzt zu den Fossilen Treibstoffen


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*

Zum Thema "CO2 neutral" würde ich mir z.B. das Mal zu Gemüthe führen:
Most wood energy schemes are a 'disaster' for climate change - BBC News


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*

Die Aussage "CO2-neutral" ist einfach falsch, wie oben schon belegt.


----------



## sinchilla (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



> Die Aussage "CO2-neutral" ist einfach falsch, wie oben schon belegt.



vllt. sollte man den zeitlichen aspekt dabei mehr in den vordergrund rücken.

wie ich bereits im letzten beitrag schrieb und auch der artikel von BBC es so auslegt. die differenz zwischen dem binden und freigeben von co2 ist maßgeblich durch den faktor zeit manipulierbar.
 ergo, über millionen jahre gebundenes co2 (fossile energieträger) innerhalb weniger jahrzehnte wieder freizugeben ist natürlich in bezug zur bilanz nonsens.

die tatsache dass das gebundene co2 wieder frei wird ist an sich richtig, jedoch unter berücksichtigung der zeit ne mittelschwere katastrophe...ich kann auch nicht 10000liter wasser auf einmal trinken bloß weil ich das in einigen jahren könnte bzw müsste



> Weil damit diese Aussage einfach falsch ist:
> Euglena produziert keinen CO2 im Gegensatzt zu den Fossilen Treibstoffen



da hast du natürlich recht ABER der zeitraum zwischen binden und freigabe ist nicht ansatzweise mit fossilen energieträgern zu vergleichen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Auto und Co. mit Algentreibstoff betreiben, ohne riesige Landfächen zu benötigen*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> ...Was haltet ihr davon? ...


Relevant ist immer der Wirkungsgrad und die Investionskosten. Das ganze ist nichts anderes als ein bekannter Bioreaktor:
Bioreaktor – Wikipedia

Die Art der Algen ist natürlich für die Zusammensetzung der produzierten Biomasse wichtig. Prinzipiell geht es nur um die 
Menge der Biomasse, Fette sind je nach Art einfacher zu üblichen Kohlenwasserstoffen umzubauen als Zellulose oder Lignin.
Es sind alles kleine Bausteine, um weg von der Verschwendung  der fossilen Energieträger zu kommen, Natürlich ist es nicht
CO2 neutral, weil zuerst eine Anlage gebaut werden muss. Je nach Haltbarkeit der Anlage ist aber der Energieeinsatz sehr
gering. Z.B. halten heutige Solarzellen 50 Jahre und produzieren ein mehrfaches der eingesetzten Energie. 

Prinzipiell bekommt man jede Biomasse über Pyrolyse sinnvoll aufgearbeitet. In dem Bereich passiert gerade sehr viel.
Pyrolyse – Wikipedia

Wird eine spannende Entwicklung und wir sind heute viel weiter als vor 80 Jahren, als Kriegsbedingt Holzvergaser
eingesetzt wurden:
Holzgas – Wikipedia


----------

